# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Pijn rechts boven borst op hoogte van oksel

## ikke7

Lag nog in bed hond had deur geopend en is iets te actief boven op borstkas gesprongen. Ben daarna gaan werken. Poetsen, dacht dat ik van mijn stokje zou gaan van de pijn.Pijn straalt uit naar arm en hals voelt ook pijnlijk aan net of ik een kou heb aan de rug links boven. s' avonds in bed kan niet plat liggen en me omdraaienin bed is een ramp.Heb vandaag al 3x Ibuprofen EG van 600mg genomen voel ongeveer 1 uur minder pijn maar het verdwijnt niet en 't is zaterdagavond kan niet langs bij huisarts weet iemand raad?

----------


## christel1

kan je niet naar het ziekenhuis gaan of naar de huisarts van wacht of huisartsenpost ? Misschien een gebroken rib opgelopen door het enthousiasme van je hond.... en dan zal Ibuprofen echt niet helpen voor de pijn...

----------


## jolanda27

> Lag nog in bed hond had deur geopend en is iets te actief boven op borstkas gesprongen. Ben daarna gaan werken. Poetsen, dacht dat ik van mijn stokje zou gaan van de pijn.Pijn straalt uit naar arm en hals voelt ook pijnlijk aan net of ik een kou heb aan de rug links boven. s' avonds in bed kan niet plat liggen en me omdraaienin bed is een ramp.Heb vandaag al 3x Ibuprofen EG van 600mg genomen voel ongeveer 1 uur minder pijn maar het verdwijnt niet en 't is zaterdagavond kan niet langs bij huisarts weet iemand raad?


Hallo Ikke,

Dat kan best wel eens gekneusd zijn, daar kun je ook flink pijn van hebben. Toch maar mee naar de huisartsenpost gaan anders. Sterkte, Jolanda

----------

